# FS: A bunch of uneeded stuff



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

*PICKUP only 22-24 of December unless otherwise agreed upon*

2) A) Hose Clamps for 16/22mm tubing: 2 for $4 *few left*
B) Hose Clamps for 12/16mm tubing: 2 for $4 *few left*

















3) In-tank Breeder box: $15 *1 left*









6) Glass Drop Checker: $4 *2 left!*









7) CO2 Drop Checker Reagent: $4









10) Stainless Steel Sand Flattener: $10 *few left*









More to add....

*PICKUP only 22-24 of December unless otherwise agreed upon*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the breeding tube


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

I will take the drop checker if it still available.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I will take the breeding tube


OK Claudia, it's yours, but I won't be free till after 14th.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

ug.mac said:


> I will take the drop checker if it still available.


PM'd you back..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> OK Claudia, it's yours, but I won't be free till after 14th.


not a problem let me know when is ok


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> not a problem let me know when is ok


will do.

Breeding tube ON HOLD!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank please hold #6 #10 and 11 thanks!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Frank please hold #6 #10 and 11 thanks!


sure, i have a couple of those


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Please hold #8 and #9 for me.
PM me details on where to meet etc when you are ready


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Please hold #8 and #9 for me.
> PM me details on where to meet etc when you are ready


kk held for u


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will take the "in-tank" breeder box as well (#3)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I will take the "in-tank" breeder box as well (#3)


will do, as i didn`t heat from the other person ...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adding 2 more items:

12) RAOK: epoxy resin tree trunk: FREE *ALLGONE*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

For the free tree trunk. I will come get the stainless steel strainer and a couple of didigtal thermometers - and my suction cups. Any more painted red shrimp.

Gordon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Will take a couple of those shut off valves as well.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> For the free tree trunk. I will come get the stainless steel strainer and a couple of didigtal thermometers - and my suction cups. Any more painted red shrimp.
> 
> Gordon


ok Gordon, we will talk about the Painted fire red Shrimps =) and as for suction cups how many did u need? I forgot what we talked about last time. Still don't have many lol...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

All items updated!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! everything updated again


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Any drop checkers still available? I'll take one


----------

